# Hells Angels:  The studio shoot



## inTempus (Apr 25, 2010)

A buddy and I have a Meet-up.com group that was started about a year ago to get Chicago area photographers together for some studio shooting.  It is intended to be a networking and learning event where people from all skill sets are invited to join us.

This was the first big event of the year.  We had over 20 photographers in attendance, 7 models and 5 motorcycles.  It was a blast to say the least.  Here's a video I put together of the event (click the image).

http://www.intempusphotography.com/Fashion/Video/10411026_NvdT8#847428357_xe9ML-A-LB


----------



## den9 (Apr 25, 2010)

is that the correct video?


----------



## TJ K (Apr 25, 2010)

The link is taking us to the video that i think is on your home page.


----------



## inTempus (Apr 25, 2010)

Man, SmugMug does the craziest things sometimes.

If I clicked the link (logged into SmugMug with my account) it took me to the right video.  If I opened another browser where I wasn't logged into SmugMug it would show the old video.  Nothing I could do would change that... 

So I ultimately had to delete my old video and give a direct link (their supplied links don't work) to the new video.

...and I pay $200 a year for the service.    Nothing but silly problems.

It should work now.


----------



## Dominantly (Apr 25, 2010)

Wow, that looks like fun!
So many cameras around, it looked tough on the models to figure out who to look at


----------



## inTempus (Apr 25, 2010)

Yeah, it's a lot of fun.  What's even better is that you can make some great contacts at such an event.  This event caught the eye of an agency that recruits photogs and they had a guy there talking to folks.  

The models knew to look at the guy with the big antenna on his camera.    The others were taking shots just for the heck of it.  But the girls would try to pose for everyone sometimes.

I didn't shoot that much, I was helping with the lights, moving bikes, posing models, answering questions, etc... I was an organizer more than a photog, but I really wanted to get more shots in.  Oh well, I had a blast anyway.

The shop that hosted the shoot was so excited at the turn out it's now an annual event.  I can only imagine what next years will look like.  These meet-ups are getting huge, certainly bigger than I thought they would when we started.


----------



## Dominantly (Apr 26, 2010)

I wish they had something like that in my area, it would be very helpful to learn new techniques in a real world setting.


----------



## rehan507 (Apr 26, 2010)

same here, no service like this is available is my area, but its really a good technique , many chances to learn


----------



## inTempus (Apr 26, 2010)

Guys,

Go to this website and do a search for "photography studio" or something similar.  I'm sure you'll find something in San Diego, but I can't say you'll find anything in the UK (sorry Rehan507).

Do something, Learn something, Share something, Change something - Meetup.com


----------



## c.cloudwalker (Apr 26, 2010)

inTempus said:


> Go to this website and do a search for "photography studio" or something similar.  I'm sure you'll find something in San Diego.
> 
> Do something, Learn something, Share something, Change something - Meetup.com



Agreed. And if there isn't a group there, start one. Meetup is a great way to meet people.

And they do exist in the UK btw.


This seems like a nice event but I laughed at the crotch rockets. Never seen a Hells Angel on one of those. And I would be careful using their name any which way. They don't usually appreciate that.


----------



## inTempus (Apr 26, 2010)

c.cloudwalker said:


> This seems like a nice event but I laughed at the crotch rockets. Never seen a Hells Angel on one of those. And I would be careful using their name any which way. They don't usually appreciate that.


Yeah, you're probably right about the name... I guess I'll take my chances.

My buddy named the event before consulting me.  I wouldn't have called it that if I were to name it... but hey, I ran with it.  If I go missing, you can have my gear.


----------



## c.cloudwalker (Apr 26, 2010)

inTempus said:


> c.cloudwalker said:
> 
> 
> > This seems like a nice event but I laughed at the crotch rockets. Never seen a Hells Angel on one of those. And I would be careful using their name any which way. They don't usually appreciate that.
> ...



:lmao:

I hope not and think not. It's not that bad but they could show up at the event if they hear of it and, believe me, with some of them, you don't want that happening.


----------



## inTempus (Apr 26, 2010)

c.cloudwalker said:


> inTempus said:
> 
> 
> > c.cloudwalker said:
> ...


Good point.

We agreed to change the name of the event for next year... so we should be good.

We were thinking about calling it "The Outlaws Suck".  

Where should I have my wife mail my gear next year?


----------



## c.cloudwalker (Apr 26, 2010)

inTempus said:


> We agreed to change the name of the event for next year... so we should be good.
> 
> We were thinking about calling it "The Outlaws Suck".
> 
> Where should I have my wife mail my gear next year?



Good. PMing you my address. :lmao:


----------



## gsgary (Apr 26, 2010)

Still wrong link no Hells Angles there


----------



## TylerF (Apr 27, 2010)

looks like fun. i found a group in my area similar. they have different topics every meet. last week i guess was "try your dream lens" and the next one is hdr stuff. i might go to one sometime lol


----------



## CNCO (Apr 27, 2010)

what are those devices on top of the camera? it looks like a box with an antenna? is that a light meter?

yes im a rookie!


----------



## GeneralBenson (Apr 28, 2010)

What about naming it the Hell's Satans?  Ala the Simpsons...

Pretty cool event and photos.


----------



## TJ K (Apr 28, 2010)

CNCO said:


> what are those devices on top of the camera? it looks like a box with an antenna? is that a light meter?
> 
> yes im a rookie!



That's a pocket wizard. It's used to wirelessly trigger the flashes off the camera. It can also be used to trigger other cameras.


----------



## Dominantly (Apr 28, 2010)

inTempus said:


> Guys,
> 
> Go to this website and do a search for "photography studio" or something similar.  I'm sure you'll find something in San Diego, but I can't say you'll find anything in the UK (sorry Rehan507).
> 
> Do something, Learn something, Share something, Change something - Meetup.com


SWEET!
I just signed up for a few different groups. Looks like it will be pretty fun.

Thanks!


----------



## inTempus (Apr 28, 2010)

Dominantly said:


> inTempus said:
> 
> 
> > Guys,
> ...


Great!  I'm glad you found the site, it's a great resource to hook up with local photographers.  I've met all sorts of photogs through that site, and I've earned some cash through gigs because of those connections.  It's really fun.

I'm hosting an event this weekend for our annual WWII re-enactment in my area.  I got some killer pics last year, and this year I'm taking some Meetup friends with me to share my secret for killer vintage pics.


----------



## harleyrider (May 1, 2010)

this is very cool i would have like to shoot there.
take the advice about the name. mc clubs that are 1% do not like people useing there name.


----------



## Diddy2theJJ (May 9, 2010)

Wow that's really cool! I would definitely be interested in checking that out next year.


----------

